# DIY plants(silk and plastic)



## Crocer (Oct 24, 2010)

Does anyone here make there own fake plants? where do you get the materials? or do you to non pet stores and get fake plants and arrange them your way in a DIY anchor? what about toxicity? 

Also I read on a cichlid site on how to make fake plant's by cutting designs out of garbage bags, any thoughts?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

we'd like to see them if you do create one :-D


----------

